# Moving in the Baja



## dondee (May 16, 2009)

When moving from San Felipe (baja) to Ensenada Baja) ....where do I give a change of address for my car, San Felipe or Ensenada, or does it matter? Do I need new licence plates, or keep the old?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You are still in Baja Norte so do nothing and relax


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> You are still in Baja Norte so do nothing and relax


If you have a visa, you are required to notify Migración of your change of address. If you are on a tourist permit, I don't think anything is required.


----------

